# LM2907 conversor frecuencia/voltaje



## pakteleco (Nov 6, 2008)

hola amigos electrónicos
estoy trabajando con el conversor frecuencia/voltaje LM2907 he montado el circuito que viene en el datasheet pero no me va. Ala salida entiendo que debería de darme un señal continua cuya amplitud varía en función de la frecuencia de la señal de entrada. Pero a la salida no me da una señal continua sino una señal alterna. alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Fer_TACA (Nov 7, 2008)

Normalmente cuando lo he utilizado para tales fines a la salida puse un OP y configurado con amplificación pues la salida es pequeña y va de lujo.
de todas formas en e datasheet hay una configuracion basica de F/U basada en las aplicaciones para los Abs de coches que funciona perfectamente tal y como está puesto el esquema.
F.


----------



## Daoíz (Jul 28, 2009)

Buenos dias, tengo que hacer una cosa tan sencilla como convertir una frecuencia en una tensión para ello tengo el integrado LM2907, y como dice en su datasheet es muy facil de manejar pero no logro hacerlo funcionar.

La frecuencia de entrada que tengo es entre 0-300KHz (puedo modificarla si hace falta) entre 0 y 8 Voltios (tambíen la puedo modificar a 5V si hiciese falta)

Deseo a la salida una tensión proporcional a la entrada, por ejemplo entre 0 y 10 Voltios

Ahora mismo alimento al integrado con una tensión de 15Voltios, pero tengo disponibles una de 5V y otra de 8V

Adjunto el esquema del circuito montado, he probado con varios condensadores y no funciona, me podeis aconsejar o dar alguna idea.

Segundo comentario. 
-------------------------------------------

Lo hice funcionar: La solución fue poner un condensador a la entrada en serie, esto hace que la forma de onda sea simétrica respecto al 0 y entonces con la referencia en 0 me detecta el cambio.

Problema: No tengo una salida lineal


Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2009)

mmm, leiste todo el datasheet?
leiste todo lo que decia y entendiste bien?

esos integrados tienen una base de referencia, y segun el circuito que montas, la referencia es una u otra.

por lo general son 60Hz a 66Hz por 1 volts de salida-


----------



## Daoíz (Jul 29, 2009)

La verdad es que el datasheet no es muy bueno, pero la salida responde a la fórmula:

Vo=Vcc x fin x C1 x R1, con R1=10K, C1=220pF y Vcc=15, cuando  tenga una frecuencia de 300KHz tendré a la salida 10V, pero cuando subo y llego a 50KHz, la tensión de salida es 1,82 y a partir de ahí cae.

Redimensionando los componentes, para que la frecuencia esté entre 0-30KHz, todo funciona de forma correcta

Un saludo a todos y si alguien necesita el esquema no dude en pedirlo


----------



## serrano_10 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola a todos. Me acabo de hacer con un LM2907N-8. Tengo un caudalimetro que tiene una salida de 50Hz en estado de reposo y puede llegar hasta los 500 Hz como máximo (Grifo abierto a tope). Me gustaría usar este componente para cambiar a valor de tensión. Me gustaría que el valor máx sea de 1,5V cuando esté a 500 Hz, y de 0V cuando esté a 50Hz. Según he leido la alimentación puede variarse. Por lo que sólo me quedaría calcular R1 y C1. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? ¿Necesito algún componente mas (como pej el C2 del que habla el datasheet?

Si en vez de querer tensión quiero corriente, ¿Que debo utilizar?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Daoíz (Jul 29, 2009)

Por lo que he entendido yo, el cálculo de C2 es para controlar el rizado de salida. Yo he probado físicamente con varios condensadores y el resultado es el mismo.

si quieres usar corriente (dependiendo que corrientes) usa un conversor tensión-corriente con un operacional o sino usa transistores

Yo he usado y me he peleado bastante con el conversor de frecuencia a voltage, pero el modelo de 8 pines LM2917, es muy sencillo de manejar y la verdad es que da muy buenos resultados


----------



## serrano_10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda. Habia dejado mi proyecto para hacer otra cosa, pero he vuelto sobre la marcha. Espero me salga bien. Por ahora me he hecho un circuito que me entrega una frecuencia de 50 a 500 Hz, lo voy variando con un potenciometro. Ahora me pondré de nuevo con el F-V a ver que tal me va. Ya os contaré.
Saludos

Despues de unos calculillos rápidos, he aproximado un par de valores. Lo que no recuerdo bien era si Vcc podía ser 3V. La cuestión es que con C1=22nF y R1=47K tengo unas salidas de 1,551V para 500Hz y de 0,1551 para 50Hz. Agradecería si alguien me dijera como hacer que sea más preciso, de 0V a 1,5V.

Saludos a todos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al final lo conseguí. Tuve el mismo problema del condensador a la entrada. Si no pones condensador, tengo una continua que hace que no obtenga nada a la salida, en cuanto le puse un condensador me funciono. No salen los valores exactos debido a las tolerancias, pero bueno. Probé varioas condensadores y el que mejor me fue es uno de 470uF.

Si alguien conoce la forma de mejorar los valores de la salida, me refiero a hcacerlo más exactos a los valores que quiero que me lo diga por favor. 

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## diegito2468 (Oct 17, 2009)

yo tambien ando en las mismas y me di cuenta que si se trabaja con frecuencias por debajo de 1Khz, el LM2907 no funciona muy bien. Sin embargo, no he probado al opcion del amplificador.....De nada y gracias a todos por el foro....una cosita...no existe un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje de bajas frecuencias???....de mnores de 1Khz????

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

El LM2907 puede trabajar bien a frecuencias <<1KHz.
Solo es cuestión de calcular la constante de tiempo de la bomba de carga y la red de filtrado de la salida.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 7, 2010)

Que circuito es el ideal para convertir fcia en el rango de los 10 a 200Hz?
Es que vienen muchos en el dattasheet.


----------



## wagner (Mar 12, 2010)

Mira tal vez tu problema sea que no te estas fijando que ahi te lo dan para un integrado de 8 pines y en verdad el integrado tiene 14 ellos te lo dan asi es porque ya hacen una configuracion de algunos pines internos pero haz lo que yo hice solamente me fije los componentes internos del datasheet o sea como la bomba y el opamp y transistor de salida y lo conecte asi como dice tu diagrama deje el pin uno en su lugar, el pin 2 tambien, pero uni el 3 y 4, el 5 va donde pusiste el 4 unido con el 10, el 9 con el 8 y mandalos a Vcc+, 11 y 12 a tierra y te tiene que funcionar y por la formula variaras la relacion entre frecuencia y voltaje.

mi querida jackeline te recomiendo que veas el diagrama interno del 2907 veras que tiene lo mismo que el de 8 pines que dieron aqui solo tienes que conectarlos componentes internos en el de 14 como lo ves que lo hicieron para el de 8 y ya te funcionara si quieres mas me preguntas aqui estare para responder


----------



## dkns (Abr 11, 2010)

Daoíz dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que el datasheet no es muy bueno, pero la salida responde a la fórmula:
> 
> Vo=Vcc x fin x C1 x R1, con R1=10K, C1=220pF y Vcc=15, cuando  tenga una frecuencia de 300KHz tendré a la salida 10V, pero cuando subo y llego a 50KHz, la tensión de salida es 1,82 y a partir de ahí cae.
> 
> ...




que tal, yo lo necesito!.. estoy usando el de 14 pines y nadamas no me funciona nadita,  mi señal en frecuencia proviene de un lm555 con un rango de 0 a 1630Hz(1.6Khz) ya estoy desesperado, he probado todos los diagramas existentes en la red y el datasheet del integrado y nadaaa, ayuda porfavor! se agradecera enormementee!


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

Saludos...

Estoy haciendo pruebas con el LM2907, tengo un problema... y no se que pueda estar pasando....

Puse en Proteus el diagrama que viene en la ficha de datos de National.... el cual funciona como espero que funcione y como deberia hacerlo segun la ficha...

pero al armarlo en el protoboard no obtengo los mismos resultados que en la simulacion...

la diferencia consiste en que segun el simulado se deberia obtener una señal cuadrada de 0v y mas o menos 4.5V, pero en el protoboard obtengo 2.5 y 4.5v en el pin 5 y 10....

Entonces mi pregunta es ¿porque obtengo los 2.5v y no los 0v?

De antemano gracias por su tiempo....

Anexo simulado en proteus y diagrama de la ficha tecnica...





Mmmmm.....
No pues no logro hacer nada y no tengo ni la mas remota idea de que puede estar pasando...

Mi hipotesis es que pudiera ser una frecuencia muy alta... o no... ni idea... lo dejo un rato... 

Saludos
post.end.


----------



## akiva (Jun 16, 2010)

hola ando en el  mismo dilema necesito ayuda, necesito variar frecuencia y cuando se haga esto que me varie el voltaje, hice la simulacion en proteus con este LM2907 conversor frecuencia/voltaje, pero resulta que vario la frecuencia de entrada y en el osciloscopio me mantiene igual los 5 voltios, se supone que si vario la frecuencia me aumenta o me disminuye el voltaje, en proteus no hace esto se mantiene los 5 voltios de forma estandar sin importar si varia o no varia la frecuencia, agradeceria la ayuda, exitos!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola Akiva

Podrias subir tu esquma?.....

a mi en el simulador si lo hace bien pero en el protoboard nada mas no pude que hiciera lo mismo que en el simulador.... y lo deje hasta que me empape un  poco mas del tema...


----------



## akiva (Jun 16, 2010)

hola copie el tuyo, pero en simulacion no me funciono, ahora que tu dices que en protoboard si funciona tendre que hacer esa prueba, resulta que necesito ese circuito para adaptarselo a un sensor. agradesco su colaboracion.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

No....  

en el simulador a mi si me funciona...

en el protoboard NO me funciona....

el diagrama que puse es para que me de una onda cuadrada...  0v o 5v lo que tu necesitas es otra configuracion del LM2907....


----------



## akiva (Jun 16, 2010)

mira lo que yo necesito es que me entre una frecuencia  LM2907 y a medida que yo varie esa frecuencia me varie el voltaje a la salida solo es eso, osea un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje. si tienes el ciruito se lo agradeceria. Exitos!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Mira no tengo cargado ninguno en el proteus pero reviza el datashit y el que dice minimun tacometer te puede servir

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007942.PDF


----------



## akiva (Jun 16, 2010)

ok, gracias muy amable!!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey como andas lubeck.Tanto tiempo.
Yo estoy intentando hacer el pcb Del tacometro que aparece en el datasheet de ese integrado.LM2907.
Vos tenes idea si los pines 6,7,13 y 14 sirven para algo???En el esquema interno parece que no,pero no se que es "NC".Te adjunto la imagen.
Mi inquietud es porque necesito pasar unas pistas por esos lugares y no se si hacerlo o no.
Y todavía estoy medio complicado con la elección de C1 y R1 pero eso es tema aparte.
Tubiste suerte vos con lo del proto???

Dato:En un proyecto que incluía un conversor de frecuencia/voltaje tampoco lo fue bien en proto.Solo anduvo bien cuando lo pasaron a un PCB.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola intro...
lo del C1 y R1 no entiendo dejame repasa eso 

NC significa no conectado o sea que no se debe conectar a nada



> En un proyecto que incluía un conversor de frecuencia/voltaje tampoco lo fue bien en proto.Solo anduvo bien cuando lo pasaron a un PCB.


No a mi me sucede al revez si me funciona en el proteus y en la realidad no... asi que lo deje por la paz...
hasta que aprenda un poco mas jejeje...


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 23, 2010)

Lo que te quise decir es que baria armándolo en el protoboar y en una placa soldado.Por eso te preguntaba si lo armaste en un PCB para ver si actuaba como en el Proteus.
NC Significa que "No esta conectado a nada internamente" como muestra la imagen o que No se le tiene que conectar nada en ese pin???
Yo estoy tratando de hacer un Tacometro con displays.Con el conversor y un voltimetro seria.Te derroto el integrado???Arriba, animo , a investigar mas.Hasta que no ande no bajar los brazos.JaJaJaJa Chiste


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

> NC Significa que "No esta conectado a nada internamente" como muestra la imagen o que No se le tiene que conectar nada en ese pin???



quiere decir que no se conecta a nada pero no necesariamente que internamente no este conectado en ese caso puede que no este conectado internamente segun el esquema interno...



> Yo estoy tratando de hacer un Tacometro con displays.Con el conversor y un voltimetro seria.Te derroto el integrado???Arriba, animo , a investigar mas.Hasta que no ande no bajar los brazos.JaJaJaJa Chiste



Naaaa... nunca me doy por vencido nada mas lo aplazo... jejejeje.. por cuanto eso es lo que a veces varia..  ahi los tengo compre dos por si quemo uno en las pruebas... y vaya que me costo encontrarlo y me lo vendieron como si fuera de oro...
yo tambien quize hacer un tacometro pero no para auto....


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 23, 2010)

Yo estoy tratando de hacer uno para mi pobre Zanella 110 CC 
Ya tengo el PCB hecho en la compu pero me faltaba eso de los "NC".Igual era para ahorrar espacio en la placa nada mas.Me voy a tener que poner con las cuentas para sacar el valor de R1 y C1
Las frecuencias de entrada ya las tengo asi que solo me falta la convercion.
Pero como todavía no aprendi a usar bien el proteus :cabezon:  voy a armar la placa y despues ver si con las cuentas saco el valor de esos dos componentes.
Cuanto te salieron los LM???Yo soy de Bahia Blanca argentina, osea 30% mas caro que en buenos aires capital


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

es este el diagrama que esta utilizando no???

porque no pones un pote de 1M  multivueltas para ajustarlo en lugar del de 100k y el capacitor lo dejas asi... dijo... no es lo mas adecuado... pero.... 

ojo tambien con las conexiones yo compre uno de mas pines y hay que ver las conexiones ese esquema es para uno de 8 parece que si te percataste de eso pero te lo recuerdo...


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 24, 2010)

Si eso ya lo note ese tiene 8 y el otro tiene 14 con 4 que no se conectan.La diferencia esta en que en ese esquema las conecciones entre pines estan dentro del integrado en el de 14 hay que unirlas.fijate en la imagen que yo te pase.ese es el esquemático correcto. pensé lo del pote pro debo ver bien por las dudas las ecuaciones primero para poner el capacitor mas cercano a lo que necesito.Porque como debo medir RPM tiene que ser muy exacta la proporcionalidad entre F y V.
En la semana compro y armo 


Lubeck vos sabes que simule el esquema que esta en el datasheet el que esta acá arriba Y no hay caso solo me varia entre 1.2V y 0.9V por mas que varié la frecuencia.Te paso algo parecido???
Yo tengo que obtener 1V a 16.66 Hz y 8V a 166.66 Hz
Te adjunto una imagen y el esquema en proteus haber si vos que lo sabes usar mejor que yo le encontras alguna falla .
Yo fui variando R1 hasta que me mostro 1V pero despues por mas que varie la frecuencia no pasa nada.
Saludos capo 
Desde ya gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 24, 2010)

Haber checalo nada mas dale chance a que se ajuste o sea pones el simulador y se va a ir incrementando hasta que se pare en un voltaje... cambias la frecuencia del oscilador a lo que quieras con las propiedades... ojo yo tengo el proteus 7.7 sp2 no se cual tengas tu...

Ooppppppss EDITO: lo del RC no estaria seguro si es correcto,si me gustaria que me comentaras el resultado...yo digo que con una resistencia como de 68k o 76K Aprox...y un capacitor de 100uF


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 25, 2010)

Tengo el 7.6 sp4.
Los valores fueron al tun tun no es nada exacto solo quería ver si andaba o no con ese esquema.
Me estoy poniendo ahora a probarlo.Luego te cuento.

Edit:Vos saves que con el esquema que vos me pasaste no mueve nada el Voltimetro.
Yo la señan que tendria en la entrada del IC son pulsos de 12V


----------



## lubeck (Jul 25, 2010)

si los pulsos son de 12v... que raro que no te funcione el que postee... mira... el del lado izq esta a 16hz y el de la der a 166Hz...con los valores del los capacitores y resistencia da .8v y 8.15v respectivamente....


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 25, 2010)

Nop nada de nada.Lo pongo talcual me lo pasas y no marca nada.
Sera porque es otra vercion???No creo porque me han pasado de otras mas viejas que la /.6 y andan al pelo.Rarisimo. Seguiré viendo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 25, 2010)

Se me ocurren un par cosas el generdador de señales si utilizas el DCLOCK y si configuras los 12v en el menu Desing y configure Power Rails para la flechita de los 12v y los capacitores si son de 0.1uf y 100uF.. lo volvi a hacer de empezando desde cero y me funciono correctamente los mismos valores....


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Buenas,Lubeck Vos sabes que varié todo lo que pude pero no hay caso.Vos???tuviste algún acierto???
Yo probé con las cuentas del datasheet pero no hay caso.En algo le estoy errando.Comenta si lo pudiste hacer andar.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 30, 2010)

en donde no hay caso en el proteus o en el protoboard...
si es en el protoboard te preguntaria como le estas metiendo la señal o la frecuencia...
cual es el sensor que estas usando...


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

No tengo proto todavía.
Es en el proteus y la señal es con la que dice taco que le mando los pulsos y podes agregarle de que voltaje es la señal.
Pero el tema es que no varia si le cambio la frecuencia eso es lo raro.Para mi esta mal la elección de los C1 C2 y R.Porque tampoco da el del datasheet.Sera que en el proteus no se puede simular bien???No creo.
Igual no tengo muy buena experiencia con ese programa talves venga por ese lado también.JeJe


----------



## lubeck (Jul 30, 2010)

consigue el proteus 7.7 sp2 y te lo paso es el que esta en el post #28 ... si funciona en el proteus... y deacuerdo a las especificaciones del datashet... yo lo que no logro hacer es en la realidad pero creo que ya se porque...


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok me pongo en campaña.Entonces es mi drama.Pero raro porque yo hice tal cual.
Bueno espero soluciones tu drama.Saludos.


----------



## multiplayer1080 (Ago 8, 2010)

Buenas noches senores, tengo una duda. Como hago para variar el rango? es decir, yo tengo que tener en el rango de frecuencia 0-300 Hz una salida de 0 - 5 V. Como es el procedimiento? cual seria el cambio?
GRacias de antemano


----------



## lubeck (Ago 9, 2010)

Segun el datashit:
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM2907.pdf

EASY to Use Vo=F in * Vcc * R1 *C1

Yo lo haria asi...
Vo=5v
F in=300hz
Vcc=5v???
R1=???
C1=1nF
C2=100uF

o segun esl esquema del post #28 ajustaria el valor del pote hasta que me de Vo=5v

Saludos...


----------



## multiplayer1080 (Ago 9, 2010)

Bueno con esos datos no me funciono muy bien, pero hice una combinacion con los patrones que da el datasheet y funciona muy bien con una entrada de 0 a 300 Hz dando una variacion casi lineal de 0 a 5V. los valores que tome fueron:

•	Voutmax= 5V	 Para ser llevado a un microcontrolador
•	Finmax = 300 Hz	 Por la maxima frecuencia que da el Sensor de caudal
•	Vcc = 5V		 Por ser el voltaje suministrado en la placa personal
•	C=0.01x10-6 F	 Por el patron de la figura 9
•	K=10			 Constante de ganancia, normalmente 10. Datasheet
•	I2=10mA		 Standar de instrumentacion

y use la figura la configuracion para el lm2917N y la figura TL/H/7942-21 del data sheet

Muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta Lubeck! Saludos amigo


----------



## hezie (Ago 23, 2010)

en el protoboard puentiaste la tierra del generador de señales con la alimentacion del circuito?
una vez trabaje con ese integrado y con una frecuencia senosoidal de 5 hz ,ya me variaba la tension de salida


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 1, 2010)

Lubeck ya hice el pcb del conversor.Miralo y decíme si ves alguna falla.lo hice con el esquema que me pasaste y no me anduvo en el Proteus.
Lo hice igual.La resistencia variable es de 100k no???Fijate si están los valores como habíamos visto porque no veo bien la imagen no se por que.
ya me llego el lm2907 haci que lo voy a armar si vos ves que esta igual que el esquema.Es para tener una segunda opinión viste jeje.Saludos.
Vos pudiste hacer algo mas???


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 7, 2010)

Amigos ya que andamos en esto de  los tacometros.
Tengo un disco con 118 dientes que segun mis calculos para medir 3500 RPM
debe dar una frecuencia del 3500*118= 413.000 pulsos uyyy..como le meto esta al lm2907 
podra con esa frecuencia??que configuracion uso?


----------



## Introtuning (Nov 28, 2010)

serc12 dijo:
			
		

> ayuda tengo que variar los valores de R1 y C1 para que a una frecuencia de 6033 hz me de una tension de 3.55 voltios y a 7351hz me de una tension de 0 voltios ayudenme porfa si no el HdP de mi prfe me manda a cybert



En el datasheet esta clarita la formula para esos valores de R y C.Buscalo traducido que te aclara las dudas.Solo reemplaza los valores que ya tenes


----------



## serc12 (Nov 28, 2010)

eso fue lo primero que hice y no me varia la tension en cambio pa las dos freceuncaias antes mencionadas las tensiones son las misma este circuito lo quiero para el sensado de humedad relativa estoy utilizando el HS1101 que es un sensor capacitivo y lo estoy acoplando al LM2917 oLM2907 q es la misma nota de ahi tengo q acoplarlo al A/D del 16f877a...... por eso necesito calibrar esa parte porfa ayuda solo me queda unos cuantos dias y esa es la unica parte q me falta el calculo de R1 y C1


----------



## i3ryan (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola:
Se de algunos que han intentado variar esos valores siguiendo lo formula pasos a paso (incluso yo), y lo que se optiene normalmente no es el esperado, es más lo que conseguí fue quemar el circuito. Lo que te recomiendo es utilizar las aplicaciones típicas que se encuentran en el datasheet del integrado (¡de prefenrencia cualquiera de la página 16!).
Segun las frecuencias que mencionas con las aplicaciones de la pagina 16 tendrias en la salida aprox.  entre 6 y 7V una vez con los valores exactos adecuas la salida al rango que quieras utilizando Amplificadores Operacionales. Así no tienes que utilizar esa formula que no es muy confiable, proteges el integrado y te asguro por experiencia que va a funcionar !


----------



## serc12 (Dic 1, 2010)

xvre man me salvaste la vida solo me queda realizarlo na mas y haber si el HdP de mi profe me revisa jejejej pero se te agradece por la informacion


----------



## eyi (Ene 7, 2011)

hola a todos!!!alguno pudo hacer funcionar el circuito para frecuencias hasta 10kHz!!!!Estoy tratando de hacerlo funcionar pero no me arroja nada el proteus!! =(  porfa si alguien tiene alguna recomendacion bien recibida sera =)


----------



## neurus2010 (Jul 4, 2011)

Buenas gente escribo para hacer una consulta y de paso a una conclusion a la que llegue en estos dias con el 2907. Resulta que lo tengo puesto con la salida de un 555 en onda cuadrada (0-12 volts) y no me funciona no tengo variacion de tension a la salida de este. Le pongo el generdor de funciones y anda a la perfeccion el circuito, despues de estar pensando unos cuantos dias llegue a la conclusion de que no me esta tomando los pulsos. Esta vez lo que procedi a hacer fue poner el generador pero en lugar de una onda cuadrada que varia la señal entre + vvc y -vcc este en 0 y +vcc y tampoco funciona por lo que voy a ver como hacer para que tenga una señal de salida del 555 con un cruce pequño por cero que vaya de -1 volt a 12 o algo similar.
Les parece que puede ser el problema la interpretacion de los pulsos porque solo en ese caso no anda el conversor si no pasa por cero.
Desde ya muy agradecido a todos.
Gustavo


----------



## pepbeck (Sep 14, 2011)

Si, exacto, la señal de entrada tiene que pasar por 0 por la construcción de este integrado, porque sino no funciona la bomba de carga. Si hay offset no funcionará, mejor intercalar un condensador grande, como de 10uF o más a la entrada. Luego acordarse de referir la señal a masa del integrado, con una resistencia de la entrada de 100K o más, venga de donde venga la señal.


----------



## fernandojconti (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola, me llamo Fernando.

Quiero hacer un Shift Light para mi moto con un LM2907. Estoy viendo la hoja de datos del CI y hay un ejemplo claro que me gustaría implementar (Flashing LED Indicates Overspeed - ver imagen adjunta). Por lo que entiendo al ver el diagrama, al superar la frecuencia de entrada de 100 Hz. el LED comienza a parpadear y si la frecuencia continúa aumentando, el parpadeo se vuelve mas rápido aún. Justamente esto es lo que yo quisiera lograr y además que el Led quede encendido fijo al alcanzar cierta frecuencia de entrada, por ejemplo, que comience a titilar a las 12.000 RPMs y quede fijo a las 14.500 RPMs que es dónde comienza la zona roja del tacómetro.

Entiendo que primeramente debiera saber que frecuencia entrega el CDI de la moto entre las 12.000 y 14.500 RPMs, pero como no tengo un osciloscopio, quisiera hacer algunas pruebas en la práctica.

Este circuito trae un preset de 30k que une el emisor de un transistor NPN a masa (supongo que un BC548 iría bien) Lo que quisiera saber, es si con este preset regulo el umbral en el que el LED comienza a titilar o si debo modificar el circuito de alguna otra manera para poder controlar esto.

Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## pepbeck (Nov 10, 2011)

Pues si, con la resistencia ajustable de emisor regularias ese umbral.
Otra cosa, es que con el condensador de 1uF el cambio de tensión es lento, si no te sigue bien el parpadeo, no recoge los acelerones prueba de bajarlo.


----------

